# Gas Grill Recommendations



## Captain Morgan (Mar 24, 2006)

welcome JC, can you tell us more about what you want to cook, and for how many people?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 24, 2006)

so I'm guessing a family of 5, with frequent guests?  You're probably going to need a fairly big grill for that.

That said, the large Weber model might be a little too small.  The Member's Mark grill that is very large is has gotten fairly good reviews.
Not sure about how big you can get a VC, but there have extremely good reviews.  No experience here with the Kenmore.

I'd look at the largest grill you can afford, with a MINIMUM of 3 burners.
If there is a VC that is big enough to suit your needs, I go with that.  The Members Mark would be my second choice from the 3 you listed.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 24, 2006)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Remember, it's the cook, not the cooker!



And that, my friend,  is the truth.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 24, 2006)

How about a 22 1/2" Weber Kettle?  Good space, good heat...One Touch Gold is my new favorite grill!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 24, 2006)

For the money you can't get a better grill than *This* in my opinion.  This is the Brinkmann 2600 Pro Series, you can get them at your local Wal Mart.  They've changed a little since I bought mine but it's still a very good grill.  Mine doesn't have the cooler or the slide out drawer, other than that it's the same as mine.  The only problem that I've had with mine is the porcelin has started to flake off of the grates, but that's after 4+ years of grilling.  Plus to be honest with you I haven't taken care of it the way I should.  Other than that, this is the best gas grill I've ever owned.  When I bought it, it was $299.00.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 26, 2006)

sad to say the Longhorn is no more.  Littles is also under different ownership and for sale...don't know if the prime rib is as good as it used to be.  Sea Captains still going strong.

I also have a Weber B, and I'm very disappointed in it.  I reccomend to anyone to get at least a three burner model.

The Kettle, on the other hand, is my favorite piece of cooking equipment.


----------

